# '18 SC Hightower from v1 Process 153



## antigravity19 (Jun 22, 2012)

Curious if anyone has thoughts about moving from a more progressive bike to a more trail oriented Santa Cruz Hightower?

I've had the Kona Process from new and while its fun on the way down its just a load to get up the hill. Made numerous updates (12x, X2, carbon bars/cranks) to try to help, but ultimately looking to move on to a shorter travel bike. My local trails just don't really call for a 160/150.

Found a good deal on 2018 Hightower unfortanately in the 27+ configuration. Will need to swap out wheels and probably make a few other upgrades. I know this is right before SC refreshed to have more modern GEO, is it a huge mistake instead of looking at some of the newer mini AM bikes?

Boise doesn't have a ton of chunk, and I don't do too much jumping or lift service. Looking for something as a quiver replacement for both my bigger bike and probably my 2011 Hard tail.


----------

